# Reviews of living in Park Island



## D_CH (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what it is like living in the Park Island complex in Dubai Marina?
Does it have a sauna and spa, don't remember seeing one when I went to visit.
Also, is it a good place for children, I have a three year old and a 7month old and was wondering if there are a lot of children living there, my 3yr old is particularly craving some peer company. We are new to Dubai, have only been here two weeks.
I really liked the facilities etc at Park Island, the size of the apartments are not great but we are thinking of staying there due to the facilities and quality of finish. We have viewed so many places and found that there was always a sticking point or the finishes were just not as good, also it is a nighmare searching for properties particularly with two children in tow.
Also, is there any playgroups for children in the marina area, think it would be good for my little one to socialise with other children, he is getting ever so bored.
Any pointers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They're building a massive mosque directly next to it. Avoid if you value sleep.


----------

